
Who owns the space between reclining airline seats? - sohkamyung
http://www.economist.com/blogs/gulliver/2017/05/recline-and-fall
======
nanis
It is easy to find anomalies, wedges between WTP (willingness-to-pay) and WTA
(willingness-to-accept) etc in completely hypothetical situation.

